# Looking for brass to reload



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone have any 7.62x54R (Mosin Nagant) or 7.5x55 (Swiss K-31) or .284 brass they would like to sell or trade for. I am looking for those calibers.


----------

